
Ask HN: Any way to curate YouTube videos for children? - jdironman
What I mean by this, are there any apps where I can either whitelist creators &#x2F; channels or individual videos? Is that possible?
======
coolspot
At least on iOS the only option is "YouTube kids" application which allow you
to restrict content to pre-approved by YouTube as kids-friendly.

I believe YouTube Terms of Use prevent anyone from making third-party youtube
app on iOS. Android is maybe another story because you can sideload.

~~~
jdironman
If I wanted to develop my own app for android (personal use) what would I need
to learn? Java? HTML5?

~~~
coolspot
HTML5 via PhoneGap should be enough.

------
jdironman
Just wanted to update this to say that YouTube for kids has the functionality
that I desired. I can only show approved content only when I want to! Thanks
everyone.

